# Colorful Lacquer Recommendations?



## Blackstaff (May 5, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I have a few walking sticks in wood that have lacquers to add some color to them. I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for specific types or brands that I might use to touch them up as needed. I'd have to find the right shades, but I have for example blue, red, and black.

I ask because I wore some latex gloves to a doctor's appointment last week and noticed some staining on the glove after. It seems a bit of the coating rubbed off onto it, although it isn't really noticeable at a glance yet. I know the sticks have a few coats each to make them stick, but I suppose I should not have worn that glove type.

But I'd like to keep them looking nice as long as possible. I looked at some small cans of waterproof spray in various colors which might do the trick. But I wanted to get the advice of craftsmen here who would know more about it. I used to work with basic sprays when I was younger, but that's about as far as my knowledge on that extends.

Hope you're all okay, and thank you for reading.


----------

